
Linked Data Fragments: using client side intelligence to query the web of data - eggie
http://linkeddatafragments.org/
======
mark_l_watson
Nice idea!

I have a work around for slow or sometimes unavailable SPARQL end points: I
use a caching layer on my query clients. For the key I use the original SPARQL
query and the key values are the results in either JSON form or language
native form. Usually I use JSON stored in Postgres.

This makes unit tests possible and generally speeds up interactive development
of systems where linked data sources are used.

~~~
jerven
I agree, which is why I invited Ruben Verborgh the main man behind it to give
a talk yesterday in Geneva during a PhD course on practically using sem web
tech for bio research.

Linkeddata fragments is a nice new tech sitting between dumb data dumps on ftp
and smart but expensive sparql endpoints. To be used when bandwidth from
server to client is cheaper than ram on sparql server.

